# how to blend gelcoat after sticker removal



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

I have a '95 mav mirage that I recently purchased. The previous owner has some decals on the side that I have since removed with a little help from a heat gun. The hull was recently waxed prior to removal of the decals and is in good shape otherwise. I plan to remove the residue with goo gone, but you can obviously still see the discoloration from where the decals used to be. What is the best way to try to blend the area? I have a buffer I borrowed from a friend, so I have that. I was thinking of cleaning the adhesive residue with goo gone, then applying 3m marine restorer and wax or the 3m cleaner and wax (not sure which one i need since there really is not much oxidation). Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2019)

Clean residue, wet sand with 600,800,1000. Rub out with 3m gel coat compound.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

since it is a small area, should I sand by hand or use the buffing wheel?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2019)

Block sand with grits listed, wheel it with a power buffer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2019)

It most likely won’t ever match up perfect as the sun faded the exposed gel and not the gel under the sticker, but my method should blend well enough to where it is only noticed at certain angles or by you because you know it is there lol!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2019)

Scribble with pencil and sand the scribble off, repeat, repeat, repeat. This is your guide coat to prevent digging a hole.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/WaterLuu-San...3-spons&tag=googhydr-20&psc=1#customerReviews

something like this?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2019)

That looks like it’d be just fine.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

thx


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If you haven't bought that Goo gone yet... Ordinary mineral spirits on a rag and some elbow grease is all you ever need to remove sticker or tape residue off of gelcoat... and post #6 is right on the money with his pencil and repeated careful water sanding using the finer grit papers...

Good luck - there's more than a bit of art to blending faded gelcoated areas into places where stickers kept the gel in better shape.... Something you rarely hear about is that you can, in fact, water sand out an entire hull then compound and wax out the new surface. I did exactly that years ago with an old SeaCraft and it came out great... Of course I started with a bit coarser grit since we were trying completely re-surface older gel... on a stolen and recovered -then completely re-built boat from stem to stern (only took two years...).


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You might actually be looking at it backwards. The area behind the sticker probably has not oxidized and the rest of the boat has. You may need to wet sand the hull to match what is behind sticker #2.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Wipe it down with penetrol. Its a paint additive. Lowes / depot.
Restores color. Flowtrol is for latex paint ,not what you need


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Get a slightly bigger sticker.

I have had good luck with Turtle wax rubbing compound, then transition to polishing compound, then wax. Like others said wet sanding is a sure bet.

@devrep did an entire hull I think on a Silverking and had some pics up someplace, it looked great. Shoot him a message and he can likely link to the thread where it was discussed.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

rubbing and then polishing compound work great but if there is much oxidation it will come back in a year or so. wet sanding starting with 600 or 800 grit and working to 2000 grit works best but you still have to buff and polish after sanding. machine buff but use a low speed polisher not a grinder.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2019)

@devrep this is what I use for compound and have never had to take gelcoat past 1000 for a mirror finish. Paint is a whole other critter. https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai...wiuv8TLpvHgAhVoUN8KHRT2C-cQwg96BAgKEAc&adurl=


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

James I'm sure you know more than I do about it bud. I just used 3m rubbing compound and then 3m finessit polishing compound. was my 1st time so I'm no expert. came out nice though but it is a lot of work. If I end up doing my old waterman I'll try your stuff. thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2019)

devrep said:


> James I'm sure you know more than I do about it bud. I just used 3m rubbing compound and then 3m finessit polishing compound. was my 1st time so I'm no expert. came out nice though but it is a lot of work. If I end up doing my old waterman I'll try your stuff. thanks!


Lools great brother! I doubt I know any more than you my friend. I honestly just know what works for me amd what I read on internet forums ! We need to go catch some big ol’ pumpkin headed Ozello reds one day though!


----------



## firefighter813x (May 14, 2017)

I use the same gallon of compound as Boatbrains. Use a wool pad on a rotary polisher and go to town. I wet sanded my Waterman starting from 600-2500 and it came out pretty good. I also used some Menzerna polish and CQuartz to ceramic coat it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2019)

I use the finesse it line up on paints or clear sparkly bass boats, but the high gloss compound in my opinion is the kittie’s meow on solid colors.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Boatbrains said:


> Lools great brother! I doubt I know any more than you my friend. I honestly just know what works for me amd what I read on internet forums ! We need to go catch some big ol’ pumpkin headed Ozello reds one day though!


my grandson's driving over from Lake County tomorrow night and we're going to haunt the mangroves on Saturday.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

3M Finesse It is good stuff. Keep rubbing and eventually it'll pop to a mirror shine...after lots and lots of elbow grease. 

Good luck with your project.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

After I use the compound to blend the gel coat from the sticker shadow, do I leave it or wax It?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2019)

Wax it


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

if you've already got wax then use it. otherwise use this.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Star-Bri...d5V6lb40emlQROivwoXxOAMJdPG8uAxxoChSEQAvD_BwE


----------

